# Onde comprar um higrómetro?



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2007 às 23:23)

Olá a todos !
Gostava que me informassem em que lojas e onde posso encontrar um higrómetro (para medir a humidade relativa do ar), para complementar a minha estação meteorológica actual, que tem já um termómetro e um pluviómetro.
O higrómetro que eu pretendo comprar não é nenhum em concreto, podendo ser analógico ou digital, não tenho grande preferência, mas talvez prefira mais o digital.
De qualquer forma, se souberem de algum analógico também não me importo que me informem, o que mais me interessa é que não seja muito caro, é só para aumentar a qualidade das minhas observações meteorológicas, melhorando-as agora com a medição da humidade relativa do ar.
Estou aberto a orientações e sugestões.

Abraços !


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2007 às 01:07)

Se quiseres poupar podes tentar fazer um higrómetro baseado em termómetro seco e termómetro molhado...

http://www.meteored.com/ram/numero30/psicrometro_helado.asp


----------

